# wanted... stanfield heating pad



## elvis

I'm looking for a stanfield heating pad, almost any size.... please let me know if you have one for sale or know someone who does...thank you tammy


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Tammy:

If you can't find one used, you can buy a new one here:

Osborne Industries, Inc.
1 800 255-0316

Or you can order online at: [email protected]

If you go online, be sure to check out the sale section. I've been able to get some pretty good deals from that part. But be aware, the small heat pad controller (model #F300) isn't any good. Its best to bite the bullet and buy the larger one (F911).

It doesn't take long at all. I've received my order from them in about a week.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tammy...your mat should be just a bit bigger than your tortoise...so measuring is in order...


----------



## Tom

Yvonne, I'm going to need four new heat mats pretty soon. Do you prefer the Stanfield ones over the Kane? I've only ever used the Kane ones, but that's just because they were easily available. Also, I don't use any controllers on mine. I just have them on a thermostat that turns them on or off. Prior to getting my thermostats, I just had them on a timer that I adjusted every so often. Do the Stanfield ones get hotter?

Anyone else's opinion is very welcome too.



maggie3fan said:


> Tammy...your mat should be just a bit bigger than your tortoise...so measuring is in order...



Maggie, do you find the Stanfield heat mats to be better than the Kane? I've always used the Kane and have no complaints, but I have no experience with the Stanfields.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't have experience with the Kane mats. I've only ever used the Stanfield pig blankets.

Talking for everyone's benefit here...if you just plug the pig blanket into the wall socket, the pad heats up too hot and might burn your tortoise. So you need to have some sort of rheostat that will maintain the temperature. I like to use the controller made for the Stanfield pads, the F911 controller. It has two outlets (you can plug 2 pads into it) and it has a 600 watt capacity. You can dial the temperature from 0 to 9, and at each number you would test the temp to decide which number is the correct one for the weather at the moment. The Stanfield pig blanket is a rigid and non-porous polymer. I think they have a 1 year warranty, however I have some that have been in use through 15 winters and are still working.

I don't work for Osborne Industries, however I am completely taken with their products and service!


----------



## Candy

Just wondering if these are what are usually referred to as pig blankets?


----------



## Tom

Candy said:


> Just wondering if these are what are usually referred to as pig blankets?



Yes.



emysemys said:


> I don't have experience with the Kane mats. I've only ever used the Stanfield pig blankets.
> 
> Talking for everyone's benefit here...if you just plug the pig blanket into the wall socket, the pad heats up too hot and might burn your tortoise. So you need to have some sort of rheostat that will maintain the temperature. I like to use the controller made for the Stanfield pads, the F911 controller. It has two outlets (you can plug 2 pads into it) and it has a 600 watt capacity. You can dial the temperature from 0 to 9, and at each number you would test the temp to decide which number is the correct one for the weather at the moment. The Stanfield pig blanket is a rigid and non-porous polymer. I think they have a 1 year warranty, however I have some that have been in use through 15 winters and are still working.
> 
> I don't work for Osborne Industries, however I am completely taken with their products and service!



The Kane mats don't get too hot. They are designed to get 30 degrees above ambient. In actual use they come pretty darn close to that.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne bought Bob's first Stanfield pig blanket with a rheostat 4 years ago. It's set at 7 I don't have a clue what temp that is, I put my hand on it and it's almost hot but I don't know what the actual temp is. It's hard plastic and Bob seriously mistreats it. He pees on it as he is beating the crap out of it. Then he poops on it and again starts beating it up. He really is hard on it and (knock on wood) it's still ticking!!! It's a triangular one. Bob sleeps with his face in the corner and his mat is shaped triangular and I think that's pretty neat. Also I appreciate that Yvonne bought it for him...he goes to bed every night on that mat with his face in the corner. I think it's cute. What a spoiled beast he is...


----------



## mreed

elvis said:


> I'm looking for a stanfield heating pad, almost any size.... please let me know if you have one for sale or know someone who does...thank you tammy



elvis - you can go here and order online - lots of sizes to choose from.

http://www.osborne-ind.com/petsub/heatpad/heat_pads2.htm


----------



## Yvonne G

Gonna do a slight hi-jack here...

Hi Mreed:





to the forum!!


----------



## KQ6AR

I have a couple of the cane pig blankets, they work well. I even use them with a thermostat to start my garden seedlings.
bought mine through QC Supply www.qcsupply.com


----------

